# It's Snowing Hard!!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics to come!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

They say the snow is gonna hit us around 4-5 today and get 3"-4" cant wait to get the brute out in it


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! I love that white stuff. We're supposed to get 4"-8" after midnight tonight, but probably wont even flurry. Post them pics!!!:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We got about 4 inches here just a little south of Tupelo.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here but its melting fast.

I went out riding in it for a bit. Had some fun.:bigok:


----------



## clay (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been out riding in it a bit. Here's some pics!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some pics!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice it all of a sudden got cold here to in low 40's florida thats cold lol


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

phreebsd I can't see your pics


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Here's some pics!


 
Stealth pics are the best!!!:greddy2:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well the pics were there just a second ago i dont know where they went hahaa


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

crap hang on. here's some pics




































:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and here's some vids

Snow-3_1_09 :: Snowing video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: Snowing 2 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow3 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow4 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow5 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow6 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow7 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Snow-3_1_09 :: snow8 video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

i loved the snow i hate to see it go


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. it's all melted over here except the few small SNUDMEN
(snudmen are snow and mud)


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah pretty much of all the snow is gone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My grandparents.... Thats a 6' snowman.... :rockn:


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

wow its beatiful where u live wish i was there we hardly get any snow over here i love that road pic


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh i forgot to say i like the snowman to


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

we are getting covered here now.


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

wish we were


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

we're finally gettin some!!!!:rockn:


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

wow it was snowing pretty hard


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

we got hit pretty hard all day yesterday - heres some pics of our house, land, and our hunting land:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

some more:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics! :rockn:


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Aubrute where are the pics? I can't see them


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:rockn:Here are a few


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

josh13 said:


> Aubrute where are the pics? I can't see them


Are they not showing up? Anybody else see them? I can see them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i fixed them for you


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i fixed them for you


what was the deal? - did you have to fix the second post i made?


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I can see them now but couldn't before


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I think when i created a new album in photobuck and moved them to it - is what messed them up cause I had already posted them


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably, nice pics by the way


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

preciate it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

AUbruterider said:


> what was the deal? - did you have to fix the second post i made?


they were moved into a folder on your photobucket
i just added that folder in the middle of the URL

this --> Snowy%20Sunday%202009


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

10 4!! I figured thats what happened!!


----------



## alaskanmoosehunter (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate snow!!!!!!!!!!

Been living with it since September and will not go away until mid-May. I have a love/hate relationship with Alaska. Hate the winters, love the summers-sun light 24 hours a day!

You can come here and take all the snow with you when you leave.:09:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

A little storm we had in 2004.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ DANG!!!
i would be making snow tunnels too!! that's deep!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

wow!! now thats a lot of snow!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If you look at the picture of the open door, that's minor. 

Imagine the front of my house when I woke up all hungover, not realizing there was a storm and had to go downstairs to my tenants appartment to get out of the house!!

The drift was up to the gutters and all I could see was packed snow out my kitchen, living room windows and both front and side doors.

I have some of a storm in NFLD some place too, where they have to shovel snow into the back of a truck and then out of the driveway cause the wall are too high to throw the snow.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

This is the Transcanada highway!!




























Now that's snow!!


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

HOLY CRAP KMK. I like a little snow but that highway is insane.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice place to visit (in the summer), but don't wanna live there.

(and the wife is from there)


----------

